# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Менее полутора процентов пользователей установили последнюю версию ОС Android

## Tcinet

Всего лишь 1,2% пользователей устройств на платформе Android могут похвастаться тем, что на их смартфонах и планшетах установлены последние версии операционной системы – Nougat 7.0 и 7.1. Самыми распространенными же версиями являются сегодня Lollipop 5.0/5.1 (порядка 32,9% пользователей) и Marshmallow 6.0 (30,7%), выпущенные в ноябре 2014 и октябре 2015 годов соответственно. Такова официальная статистика корпорации Google, вызывающая серьезное беспокойство у специалистов по кибербезопасности. Для сравнения: актуальная версия iOS 10 установлена на 79% мобильных устройств от Apple.

Причина вполне очевидна: корпорация Apple является единственным производителем мобильных устройств на iOS, и обновления операционной системы становятся доступны всем пользователям сразу же после выхода. Кроме того, компания постоянно и настойчиво напоминает о необходимости установки этих обновлений. Ситуация с ОС Android отличается принципиально. Мобильные устройства на этой платформе выпускаются множеством производителей. С одной стороны, это ведет к бурному распространению платформы, но с другой – к чрезмерной фрагментации рынка. В результате большинство пользователей получают обновления лишь тогда, когда их установку сочтут необходимой производители (а в некоторых случаях и сотовые операторы). Это ведет к тому, что Android-устройства остаются чрезвычайно уязвимыми.

----------

